# Grand opening N 2 DEEP RC RACEWAYS near youngstown ohio



## N 2 Deep RC Raceways (Jan 5, 2012)

======================================================


----------



## N 2 Deep RC Raceways (Jan 5, 2012)

some new photo's have been uploaded to our facebook page...just progress pictures no where close to being finished. our facebook link is posted in our original post.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

This is the most informative post of a new track, that I have ever seen!
Sounds first class! I wish I lived closer.
I have owned/operated a few tracks and I highly endorse your approach. I have raced the carpet off-road you propose and it is AWSOME! High grip, NO bickering with regard to watering/no watering, NO dust and dirt EVERYWHERE! All this with the option of on-road and oval with minimal effort.
Good luck with your endevor, and I hope I can make it over sometime!


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

As announced in the main thread in the offroad section, the grand opening day is planned on being Saturday, Jan. 28th, for offroad carpet. Sunday, Jan. 29th will be roadcourse racing, so bring out the VTA, TCs, 1/12th scales, and WGTs. For VTA, standard USVTA rules apply, except for requiring a driver figure, and any speedo in blinky mode. For everything else, TC, 1/12th, WGT, ROAR rules apply, unless CJ says otherwise.  After the grand opening weekend, roadcourse will be on Friday nights.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet. Good to see another track running 25.5 USVTA. I'll have to give some thought to coming over.

Nice. About the same drive time as going to The Gate. Dunno bout those Fri. nights though. We'll see.


----------



## austintownhobbyshop (Oct 11, 2011)

:wave::thumbsup::thumbsup::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Any idea what your onroad turnout may be like next Sunday? I run VTA and 17.5 TC.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Lessen said:


> Any idea what your onroad turnout may be like next Sunday? I run VTA and 17.5 TC.


 Not this coming Sunday, the Sunday after that, Jan. 29th. There should be a decent crowd of VTA, not sure about 17.5 TC.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## hurtsogood369 (Mar 7, 2010)

What classes are you running for off road saturday


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

hurtsogood369 said:


> What classes are you running for off road saturday


For offroad, its best to follow the main thread in the offroad track discussion section: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=349670

But basically, it will be 2wd buggy stock and mod, stadium truck stock and mod, 2wd SCT stock and mod, novice, and 4wd SCT mod. 4 or more people make a class.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Bring the onroad cars out tomorrow!


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Had a hand full of VTA cars running on the track today for practice. Traction came up quickly and a nice groove developed. Hope more people can show up Friday nights for some good racing.


----------



## bhurd (Jan 6, 2012)

*Vta*

Is there an RC company that makes a ready-to-run VTA with brushless system.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

bhurd said:


> Is there an RC company that makes a ready-to-run VTA with brushless system.


The only car I know of is the HPI Sprint 2 VTA car. But, its not brushless. Other than that, its ready to run. I beleive that there will most likely be a 'intermediate' VTA class for people who are running that car as a starter class. Once people get good enough with the car as it is, they can then upgrade to the 25.5 BL setup and run the regular VTA class.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Stealth_RT said:


> The only car I know of is the HPI Sprint 2 VTA car. But, its not brushless. Other than that, its ready to run. I beleive that there will most likely be a 'intermediate' VTA class for people who are running that car as a starter class. Once people get good enough with the car as it is, they can then upgrade to the 25.5 BL setup and run the regular VTA class.


The box stock Sprint 2 comes with a 15 turn brushed motor, which is leaps and bounds more powerful and faster than 25.5 brushless. VTA class as outlined by USVTA is probably the perfect entry level onroad race class (IMO) but there is no RTR vehicle that aligns with the the VTA general specs.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Lessen said:


> The box stock Sprint 2 comes with a 15 turn brushed motor, which is leaps and bounds more powerful and faster than 25.5 brushless. VTA class as outlined by USVTA is probably the perfect entry level onroad race class (IMO) but there is no RTR vehicle that aligns with the the VTA general specs.


The Sprint 2 cars I've run against at the track are way slower than my 25.5 motor car, making them a good starter class car.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I hate to come off as argumentative but I also don't want people to be misinformed. VTA in it's USVTA form or even with 21.5 motors as some clubs around the country run, provides a good speed for a new racer to learn how to navigate a racetrack effectively. I only provided information about the car in question that is readily available on the manufacturers website. Since I have not seen the guts of the cars you've raced against I cannot verify that they are box stock Sprint 2's. However, I will continue to disagree that a Sprint 2 as HPI sells them provides a new racer with either the proper electronics platform and/or slow speed to compete in a VTA class. That car would either be geared waaaay down with nearly uncontrollable torque or have had the electronics replaced.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Lessen said:


> I hate to come off as argumentative but I also don't want people to be misinformed. VTA in it's USVTA form or even with 21.5 motors as some clubs around the country run, provides a good speed for a new racer to learn how to navigate a racetrack effectively. I only provided information about the car in question that is readily available on the manufacturers website. Since I have not seen the guts of the cars you've raced against I cannot verify that they are box stock Sprint 2's. However, I will continue to disagree that a Sprint 2 as HPI sells them provides a new racer with either the proper electronics platform and/or slow speed to compete in a VTA class. That car would either be geared waaaay down with nearly uncontrollable torque or have had the electronics replaced.


The car(s) I've run with were 100% box stock. They are geared pretty low, it looks like to me.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, that car has pretty low gearing. Very interesting. Do those guys have trouble gettin' 'em to hook up?


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Most of the people running them are new drivers as well, so its hard to judge. But a few experienced drivers wheeled them and said they really aren't bad, 100% bone stock, for what the car is. With some setup work, they are pretty decent. Play with the shock setup, camber links, springs, front and rear gear diff oils, and they should be plently capable. Start upgrading the chassis, shock towers, radio, servo, and upgrade to a 25.5 BL system, and they should run right with any other chassis. You should come out this Friday and see.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I certainly do entertain the thought of coming out sometime. Not really sure when though


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

How was the 17.5 TC turnout Sunday?


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Sunday was more of an open onroad practice day. My dad was there with his 17.5 TC and VTA cars. I ran his car around some and it was pretty good. A bit of oversteer, but I think that was more the body he was using, and the groove not being fully run in yet. Tomorrow, Friday Feb. 3 will be the first official onroad race night. The more 17.5 TC ppl you bring, the bigger the class will be. I'll get one, once I see enough ppl every week to make it worth dropping the $500 to get a 2nd TC started.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Planning to make it out Friday with 17.5TC and VTA. You guys running 2 or 3 quals?


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Lessen said:


> Planning to make it out Friday with 17.5TC and VTA. You guys running 2 or 3 quals?


2 heats and a main. We had 5 VTA there last Friday, 5 novice VTA, and a couple of guys running the Traxxas 1/16th scale rally cars. VTA is growing quick, 17.5 TC a bit more slowly.


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

Stealth_RT said:


> 2 heats and a main. We had 5 VTA there last Friday, 5 novice VTA, and a couple of guys running the Traxxas 1/16th scale rally cars. VTA is growing quick, 17.5 TC a bit more slowly.


Yeah, it'll be hard to jump straight into 17.5 TC, even Blinky. They're quit fast, especially at the end of the straight away. Is this the track that's doing the carpet off road too?


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Yes, its the same track. I drove my dad's 17.5 blinky TC around, and it was an adjustment to get used to the speed, after running 25.5 VTA. I didn't like the body he is using, the LTCR I think it was. It was too aggessive on the steering, although that could have just been cuz the groove wasn't run in yet. I'd like to get one, but I'll have to see a decent turnout before I drop $500 in getting a 2nd TC, spare parts, good 17.5 mtr, servo, body, etc.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

You thinking of coming out Rudy? I can't make the Sunday race @ The Gate but still need some track time and this spot is only 5 minutes longer drive for me. Even if no other TC's show at least I'll get to work on a couple things before the heats start.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Unfortunately I couldn't make it out last (last) week. I'm hoping to check the place out Fri. the 2nd as long as the other half isn't out of town working.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll be there Friday for sure. 17.5 TC.


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

Lessen said:


> I'll be there Friday for sure. 17.5 TC.


No VTA?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

No sir. I actually decided to drop VTA altogether. I'm planning to focus 100% on TC from here on out.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Lessen said:


> No sir. I actually decided to drop VTA altogether. I'm planning to focus 100% on TC from here on out.


If you guys decide to go post something, I might come down there to run Vta and 17.5 TC.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Im heading there straight from work Willie. Probably arrive around 4:30ish.

You thinking of making it Bobbie?


----------



## JRS (Apr 6, 2007)

Ill be there for 17.5 and vta.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

The doors open around 5PM now, so if you get there at 4:30, wait for CJ to show up.  I'll be there for something. Might change my VTA car over to 17.5.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. What time will heats start? 8:00?


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

mrbighead said:


> If you guys decide to go post something, I might come down there to run Vta and 17.5 TC.


Yeah I'll be there, always looking for more track time :thumbsup: hopefully you can make it.


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

Lessen said:


> Im heading there straight from work Willie. Probably arrive around 4:30ish.
> 
> You thinking of making it Bobby?


Oh yeah I'll be there.


----------



## bobbyh808 (May 9, 2011)

Lessen said:


> No sir. I actually decided to drop VTA altogether. I'm planning to focus 100% on TC from here on out.


Wow sorry to hear that, You were really starting to roll with the big doggs.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

bobbyh808 said:


> Oh yeah I'll be there.


Awesome!



bobbyh808 said:


> Wow sorry to hear that, You were really starting to roll with the big doggs.


Well, I'm not getting rid of my motor just in case I want to jump back in.  Right now I want to see how much [if at all] my learning curve will change when focusing on a single class. 

See ya Friday!


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

TC is converted over to 17.5 blinky for Friday. See you all there!


----------



## bhurd (Jan 6, 2012)

How has the turn out been for the novice vta's on Friday nights ? My son and I are planning on coming out this evening to race his car.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Good time tonight. Too bad I blew that tire in the main though. I was running fairly decent. My car needs some work for your track but I'll definitely come out again to work on it some more.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Fun night of racing. Hope you guys can come more often. Bring more Gate ppl with you  Talked with Rudi today at the dirt offroad track, and he seemed interested in running on Friday nights as well.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I might be there this upcoming Friday as well. I have a schedule conflict so it turns out I'm not gonna be able to make the Sat. points race at The Gate.

I have a couple ideas for getting my car right over there. I look forward to trying them out.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> I might be there this upcoming Friday as well. I have a schedule conflict so it turns out I'm not gonna be able to make the Sat. points race at The Gate.
> 
> I have a couple ideas for getting my car right over there. I look forward to trying them out.


See you there for 17.5 TC


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Doors open @ 5 again this Friday?


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Yes, 5pm again. The following Friday the track will be closed for track rebuild.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Looking forward to some TC racing tonight!!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

See ya in a few hoursChuck!


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

Lessen said:


> See ya in a few hoursChuck!


Aw shux. It's time to lay a hurtin' down.:tongue:


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

jar said:


> Aw shux. It's time to lay a hurtin' down.:tongue:


I'll save mine up for tomorrow night. :wave:


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

CarbonJoe said:


> I'll save mine up for tomorrow night. :wave:


Don't worry, we'll save some for you.:wave:


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey Stealth, you going to make it; how about Jay and Sean?


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

I'll be there. Jay should be there. Guessing Shawn will make it, but you never know if he'll be held up at the shop.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Good evening of racing. I had a pretty good setup until I got it all out of whack. 

Dont' sweat the tap Jay, I dropped out of the main because my car wasn't tracking and I was having too hard of a time holding a line. I couldn't get out of anybody's way and I was bound to break it if I continued. No biggie. Lesson learned.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Good times last night. Challenging and fun layout and got to see some faces I haven't seen for a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Fun racing last night. Hope we keep getting good turnouts. Need some foam tire cars to show up and lay down an even better groove


----------



## JRS (Apr 6, 2007)

Lessen said:


> Good evening of racing. I had a pretty good setup until I got it all out of whack.
> 
> Dont' sweat the tap Jay, I dropped out of the main because my car wasn't tracking and I was having too hard of a time holding a line. I couldn't get out of anybody's way and I was bound to break it if I continued. No biggie. Lesson learned.


I understand, was just thinking i was the reason you drop out of the race.
but it was a good night of racing.


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

Can we just call the track what it is; Getting Whooped by
Eric Raceway.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Yeah, that's how TC is done


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

That's pretty cool and quite amazing really. As a spectator however, I pine for mod cars to run on significantly larger and more interesting layouts.


----------



## austintownhobbyshop (Oct 11, 2011)

Just wanted to remind every one the track will be closed this weak until Sunday. We are building a new layout hope to see every one on Sunday.

Shawn Attisano


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

Stealth_RT said:


> Open Modified Touring Car A-Main - 2012 Canadian Onroad Nationals - YouTube
> 
> Yeah, that's how TC is done


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet. That's a technical track! Those lanes are barely 6'. Looks lots of fun.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

jar said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet. That's a technical track! Those lanes are barely 6'. Looks lots of fun.



If you wanted to see tight and narrow lanes you should have gone to Toledo with us yesterday.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Friday night onroad will still continue to run. CJ will be off running his big dirt oval cars, but someone, probably Bill Shay (?), will be running the race program. That said, I'm sure the turnout this coming Friday will be really light, between the Shootout practice day and the Region 5 race practice day.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I wont be there this Fri. but will be there the 6th and 13th as long as the program is being run.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Stealth_RT said:


> Friday night onroad will still continue to run. CJ will be off running his big dirt oval cars, but someone, probably Bill Shay (?), will be running the race program. That said, I'm sure the turnout this coming Friday will be really light, between the Shootout practice day and the Region 5 race practice day.


Yeah, no idea what I was thinking, the roar region 5 regionals isn't for a few more weeks. Dunno why I was thinking that today was the practice day for that race. Hopefully we'll get a decent turnout tonight.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, I was a bit confused there..  I will be at the RR5 practice day all day. See ya next week!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

*Not afraid to say it like it is*

3 hrs. car prep + $4 tolls + $8 gas - 1 childs' soccer practice = Total Fail.

Thanks.


----------



## tekinrst4 (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a tc6.1 bought brand new. Converted to vta. Has one race. It's brand new still. Has mustang body and tires. Comes with springs and swaybars. Selling it. Send a pm if interested


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

any one thinking of running tc next Friday?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

What is the schedule/time of race events?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Racing is on Sunday. Doors open at 9:00 am and racing starts at noon. This Sunday is oval and alternates with road course. VTA has been the largest class with 18 last week. Over 70 entries this past Sunday also.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow! 18! That's fantastic!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Also, this thread is 3 yrs. old, there is a current one on here.


----------

